# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Talend : Webinar BPM le 18 avril

## jsd03

Talend : Webinar BPM *le 18 avril de 14h30  15h30*

Venez dcouvrir comment les solutions Talend de la plateforme unifie permettent de grer tous les processus d'une agence de voyage.
Lors de ce webinar, Talend vous montrera comment la solution Talend BPM (Business Process Management) permet de mettre en place des processus mtier automatiss et flexibles incluant des workflow de validation.

Vous dcouvrirez comment :
modliser un processus de rservation de voyage ;mettre en place un suivi et une validation par diffrents niveaux hirarchiques ;vrifier les prix et la disponibilit des voyages.

Rservez votre voyage aux Bahamas grce  Talend BPM !

 ::fleche::  Inscription gratuite

----------

